# New! Wally's Service Station from Menards!



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

Here is a hint for our next O gauge release! I will keep everyone updated when I have more details.

Happy Guessing!
-Mark the Menard


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

A hamburger joint!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

A tavern?


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Gee. It has been a week already!?!?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

Is Mark going to "Wally" World?


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

We are getting closer to our next release. Here's another tease for you!






Merry Christmas!
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, looks like a service station to me.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I also believe it to be a gas station.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

With more mustangs?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Always playing a shell game with us to keep us guessing, aren't you Mark?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Maybe Wally's Service Station from The Andy Griffith show?


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

They did have the rebadged Woodland Scenics Ethyl's Garage a few years back but I could see them making one of their own with the lighted signs and cars that they are now into.


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

*“Service with a smile” at Wally’s Service Station! **Click to see more! *








*Dimensions: 15"L x 9-3/8"W x 7"H*

Wally’s Service Station is prebuilt, prelit and ready to go! It features a revolving Shell sign, which is illuminated from below and shines spectacularly. This motor-driven sign is reminiscent of a golden age where porcelain signs were so popular.

This structure contains over 30 LED lights, including 6 gas pumps with prelit globes, and sits upon a beautifully weathered base. Additional accessories include 3 workers, a soda machine, handcart, trashcans, several stacks of tires and Jack the German Shepherd.

Let Wally and his crew fill up your tank and check under the hood.

In case you miss it, I’ve attached our today’s O gauge email. If you want to get these emails in your inbox, *click here to sign up!* 

*Have a Merry Christmas!*
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's a video of Wally's in action!






Please note the Shelby is sold separately but the jeep is FREE with a $19.99 (or higher) purchase now through December 26th!


-Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I love it! Wally’s will be anchoring a busy intersection on my future layout!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Neat Shell gas station, should find itself on a lot of layouts.

Bill


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Now that is nice. That is very very nice.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

I assume the bay doors do not open.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

The bright color reminds me of some of the MTH buildings like Mel's Drive In. I like that the globes above each gas pump is lit.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

In the late 60's I use to deal with a Gulf gas station in Mystic Ct. owned by a fellow named Wally. I sure wish this was a Gulf instead of a Shell. It sure is a great looking building.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

Finally a truly different design gas station. That is a very cool station. I like the way it will fit on a corner with pumps going in two directions. Another winner from Menards.

Art


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Overall a nice looking building but no lighted or detailed interior? Are those tinted window inserts on the garage doors and office, or solid wall panels painted black to simulate windows? While I can understand the garage bays being closed during evenings, does it seem odd to anyone but myself that while the station is obviously open to pump gas at night with exterior lighting and employees milling around that the office interior would be dark as though closed for business? That dark office seems so unnatural to me?

Btw, not to be negative but if a detailed and lighted interior was impossible because the mechanism for the rotating rooftop sign is located in there, couldn't at least stickers could have been affixed to the windows to simulate an office interior?


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

This station is a perfect candidate for some modifications. First remove those funky looking Shell signs on the sides. If the rotating sign makes too much noise, just clip the wires and make it a static sign. Add some interior to the office, light the office, and I'm good to go.

My biggest problem is where to put it. Prime corners are practically non-existent in my little towns. Do I see a gas price war coming?

Art


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Chugman said:


> This station is a perfect candidate for some modifications. Add some interior to the office, light the office, and I'm good to go.?
> 
> Art


Chugman, I wonder just how simple it would be to do that mod? Is there already no interior because that inside space is where the mechanism for the rotating sign is placed? Also, are the office windows actually dark acetate or plastic windows or are the building's walls painted black to simulate darkened faux windows?
Hopefully Mark the Menard's rep will chime in here with answers.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

Obviously I don't know the answers, but I could easily remove the mechanism for the rotating sign if that is an issue. If the sign is noisy, which I'll bet it is, I would rather have it be static anyway. If I keep the mechanism, there may be room for pictures inside and overhead lighting to make it look like an interior is present. Adding clear plastic or overhead transparency material to the windows shouldn't be too hard.

Menards buildings can be a little intimidating to open up, but I believe they are made out of MDF or a Masonite like material. You can always just cut the floor out of the office area without effecting the rest of the building I'm guessing. That would open everything up for easy access.

Art


----------

